# Blue bar Pigeon



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

Does anyone have a young blue bar?


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

RingneckDoveFan said:


> Is anyone willing to give away, if they have one, 1 young (no older than 3 or so months) blue bar male pigeon?
> I am located in the metro Boston area and have been looking for one for a while.


I don't have a blue bar pigeon, but have a pair of ??? pigeons that you could have. See them at this post: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f8/two-free-tipplers-50414.html. I am also in the Boston area (South Shore). If interested, email me at elmstreetpigeonsATgmail.com.


----------

